# Canine massage Canime massage



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Daughter would like to learn canine massage by demonstration. Any suggestions on places to learn ?


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

bumbarrel said:


> Daughter would like to learn canine massage by demonstration. Any suggestions on places to learn ?


I am going to a workshop here

https://www.facebook.com/hampshirek9massagetherapy.co.uk/

It will be my first time but reviews are good.

If you want qualifications then the canine massage guild, canine Galen therapy and the college of animal physiotherapy would be good places to start.


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Many thanks form the information. Much appreciated and will pass it on..


----------

